# Which tires do you have and like?



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorority Demon said:


> I have a set of toyo proxes 4's. They have close to 30k miles on them and they have some of the tread still on them. I like the tires a lot, and I am probably going to get another set of them. I am just glad they lasted longer than my OEM firestones. They were bald @ 21k.


Just got my FZ4's upgraded to Proxy 4's and they grab way better traction and are way more durable for the small price off a lil harder ride. Plus when you get them from the Goodyear store and you buy the warranty you get all that extra service which has already paid for itself for me. Yeah I had a couple of rough weeks.


----------



## My SER Not urs (Jul 19, 2005)

I own an 03' SER and I need some tires. Something for everyday use and occasional AutoCross and racing. I am looking at the Falken Azenis ST 115 and Nitto Neo-Gen's. What do you people have and what do you think i should get? Also I am riding on stock SER rims, which are 16's.


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

Right now I am riding on Toyo Proxy 4's. For everyday use they are fine.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

*Kumho K15 Solus*

i have a set of Kumho K15 Solus.
very loud tires.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

your_xtc said:


> Right now I am riding on Toyo Proxy 4's. For everyday use they are fine.


I have the same tires in 215/35/19 and I really like them.

I also have BF goodrich g-force sports and really really dislike them.

I think Advans will be replacing the g-force sports when the time comes.


----------



## dappa1 (Dec 25, 2004)

hankcook ventus hr-2 great bang for the buck. great tranction in the rain. i would buy again


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

dappa1 said:


> hankcook ventus hr-2 great bang for the buck. great tranction in the rain. i would buy again



I can second that choice. Dealer put on a brand new set when I bought my Spec, and they're grippy little tires and if you don't push too hard in the rain they'll keep decent traction. 

Man  I need to buy another set, not even a year and they're running low on tread, but that's because I drive hard.


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

[Man  I need to buy another set, not even a year and they're running low on tread, but that's because I drive hard.[/QUOTE]

How hard do you drive because a year is a little ridiculous. How many miles did you get out of them. Sounds like you didn't get your money worth to me.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

initial V said:


> i have a set of Kumho K15 Solus.
> very loud tires.


okay.
i withdraw my opinion about the tires being very loud.
they're actually a little loud when you drive over holes and bumps.
it's just the thread design that causes the noise.


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

I have around 20k on them at the moment. And as for hard... ummm... that thingy to the side says there are mountains near me... so I won't say anything incriminating. Or maybe I already said too much, I'll let you be the judge of that.

And as for money's worth, the tires go for under 400 a set, yet they're awesome :thumbup:


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

okay.
i withdraw my opinion about the tires being very loud. :loser:
they're actually a little loud when you drive over holes and bumps.
it's just the thread design that causes the noise.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I have a set of toyo proxes 4's. They have close to 30k miles on them and they have some of the tread still on them. I like the tires a lot, and I am probably going to get another set of them. I am just glad they lasted longer than my OEM firestones. They were bald @ 21k.


----------

